# Hibernate: Zustand eines Objekts erkennen?



## Disaster2k (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wie kann man beim arbeiten mit Hibernate erkennen oder abfragen in welchem Zustand sich ein Objekt momentan befindet (Transient, Persistent oder Detached)?

Danke


----------

